# ASPC Congress



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2008)

I was checking into hotels for Congress and found only 3 in Cloverdale, IN.

One hotel is sold out already. The hotel I booked at today (Super 8) is almost sold out according to the agent (800#) I spoke with a few minutes ago.

So, those of you needing a hotel room might want to consider booking now.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how many rooms Leanoard Davenport or the home office had set aside for COngress. Maybe they need to call and have more added to their block.

I deal with this every year - they will block as many as you tell them, but after the initial set up, they won't release more rooms until just before the event, like 10 biz days before.

Here are the hotels listed in Cloverdale:

America's Best Inn

Super 8

Days Inn

Holiday Inn Express

All have rooms available, except they are probably not in the Congress block that is set aside. Need to make the suggestion to Leonard or the registry to go after more rooms then. Just MHO.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Super 8 in Cloverdale. There is no block of rooms set aside for Congress...dates July 29th through August 3rd.

Holiday Inn Express online shows sold out. They may have rooms set aside if you call them direct.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 9, 2008)

Im heading up to New York tommarow but mom is going to call in and book our room at the super 8. I will be there with my rootbeer




.


----------



## dmk (Feb 9, 2008)

Our reservations are here - $75 special rate for the club

holiday inn express

cloverdale, in

1017 N Main St, Cloverdale, IN

(765) 795-5050

Michelle in Texas


----------



## Belinda (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi

The Holiday Inn is the Host Hotel. They have taken all the rooms OFF LINE , and blocked them for the Congress.. but you* [SIZE=12pt] MUST CALL THEM DIRECT AND SAY YOU ARE WITH ASPC CONGRESS SHOW[/SIZE]...* To get a room there..




Thanks

[SIZE=14pt]holiday inn express[/SIZE]

cloverdale, in

1017 N Main St, Cloverdale, IN

(765) 795-5050


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 16, 2008)

We have all our hotel arrangements made for Congress, Ohio World Championship Show and the Area II in Ashland so far, we thought better make them now before things get rushed later on.


----------

